

Dr. NakaMats, the Man With 3300 Patents to His Name - danso
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/science-nature/Dr-Nakamats-the-Man-With-3300-Patents-to-His-Name-179976641.html?c=y&story=fullstory

======
discordance
If patents count for anything, Kia Silverbrook individually has about 10000 to
his name:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kia_Silverbrook](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kia_Silverbrook)

------
antonius
_“I am a cross between Steve Jobs and Leonardo da Vinci.”_

I guess when you have that many patents to your name, you can speak so highly
of yourself?

